# Garmin eTrex 30 and.. which Cadence computer?



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok, so after reading on various people's stories and suggestions, I am hoping that my decision to go with a Garmin eTrex 30 is the right idea. Going to be basically using it for pathfinding / trailhunting / not getting lost / recording my trips via gpx. Any thoughts comments about this? I still have 4 more days before I order it..

With that aside, I'm also looking for a computer, nothing too fancy; just something that would let me track my cadence, and maybe, if I'm lucky, it'll show me the date and time  Any suggestions?

If it matters, I'm running a HT, 29'er, disc brakes (Giant Revel 1)


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

the etrex 30 can do that, too. just buy a speed/cad sensor to go with it.


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

Sweet, I did not know that, thanks!


----------



## tex22 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have both a heart rate and cadence sensor (both garmins) and they work fine. Note that the speed sensor on the garmin cadence sensor is NOT used at all when used with an etrex 30.

The only issue I've had so far is that I cannot get the etrex 30 to pair up with a second cadence unit on my other bike. I've opened up a support ticket with garmin about that. I would hope it could switch between 2 different sensors as one wouldn't want to move the sensor between bikes!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

tex22 said:


> I have both a heart rate and cadence sensor (both garmins) and they work fine. Note that the speed sensor on the garmin cadence sensor is NOT used at all when used with an etrex 30.
> 
> The only issue I've had so far is that I cannot get the etrex 30 to pair up with a second cadence unit on my other bike. I've opened up a support ticket with garmin about that. I would hope it could switch between 2 different sensors as one wouldn't want to move the sensor between bikes!


good points. thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## tex22 (Dec 15, 2012)

Garmin tech supports says only their "fitness" models can pair with multiple sensors; they are not sure why I can't pair with the second cadence sensor but suggest taking the batteries out of the second sensor and trying again; otherwise resetting the GPS to defaults.

Annoying that these arbitrary limitations are not documented anywhere! I would still have gotten the etrex though. I'll return the second cadence sensor to REI.


----------

